# Arts merger in Dayton, OH



## Lunasong

Dayton Philharmonic Orchestra, Dayton Ballet, and Dayton Opera have announced the finalization of a merger of the three organization's administrations. The merger, believed to be the first of its kind in the USA, hopes to create artistic synergies and greater opportunity for collaboration, and promote Dayton as a national model of arts innovation. There will be one board of directors and management structure, but three artistic directors.

http://www.daytonphilharmonic.com/content.jsp?articleId=2997
http://www.adaptistration.com/blog/2012/02/13/worth-keeping-an-eye-on/

I attended one of the stakeholders' meetings in December prior to the merger finalization and board votes, and truly felt from the viewpoints of a business person, artist, and patron that the three organizations were going about this in the right manner - not primarily to cut costs, but to seek artistic synergies.
The new organization's Vision statement is: We enliven the spirit, inspire the imagination, and cultivate appreciation of performing arts vital to the community. The Mission statement is (from my notes): sustainable, innovative collaboration - to experience arts and education vital to life - to locally produce the highest quality performances, making Dayton a destination.

The three-in-one organization is supported by Montgomery County's Arts and Cultural District and collaborates with CELIA(Collaborative Education, Leadership, and Innovation in the Arts) at Wright State University, which was recently named an Ohio Center of Excellence in Cultural and Societal Transformation.


----------



## Lunasong

Yesterday's news was that $1 million has been pledged from two different sources to assist with the arts merger.
I've been invited to a Special Membership Meeting on 2-27 to update us on the merger process and provide an opportunity for questions, answers, and discussion.


----------



## Lunasong

The arts merger between the Orchestra, Ballet, and Opera officially took place July 1. [URL="http://www.daytondailynews.com/lifestyle/philharmonic-ballet-opera-combine--1401880.html']Linked[/URL] is a local news article on the merger.


----------



## Lunasong

Alliance president Paul Helfrich is guesting on Adaptistration this week. 
Here's his first column outlining how the alliance came about, and why it's not just about money, but artistic possibilities and synergy.


----------



## Lunasong

Part 2. Mr. Helfrich outlines a little of the merger process and makes concluding statements.

I thought the video at the end was worth watching.


----------

